
Caffeine addicts get no real perk from morning cup - fogus
http://www.reuters.com/article/idUSTRE65138U20100602
======
metellus
I'd say that removing withdrawal symptoms is a substantial perk. It sounds to
me like addicts and non-addicts were more alert after their coffee while
people who received placebos were not. This study is really telling us that
caffeine addiction can lead to withdrawal, just like any other addiction.

------
foulmouthboy
Are you saying that the perks that come with love aren't real? My heart of
hearts would beg to differ.

